# Product Photography - Accessories In Daylight



## Jihanemo (Dec 13, 2009)

These photos are from Korean e-commerce website, mangoribbon.com. I run an e-comm. website for women's accessories here in the U.S., and when I need product photography inspiration, I search through my list of Korean e-commerce websites for women's clothing and accessories, such as 9doo.com and pinkboll.co.kr (the product photography is _beautiful_!).

I'm a novice photographer. I was wondering how the photographer created the bright-light effect in these photos. I'm assuming that it's mainly the bright day light coming in through the large windows in the room, and I guess the white painted room also helps. Is that correct? And is there a particular camera setting they would need to accentuate the effect?

 Here's the original product pagehttp://www.mangoribbon.com/shop/shopdetail.html?brandcode=014000000253


----------

